# Goldens in Hot Climates?



## GoldytoBe (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello Goldies!
I have been doing a bit of research about this but have not really found a proper answer so I am asking the experts! - can Goldens survive in extremely hot climates? I live in a place where the temperature can be at 110 degrees Fahrenheit for days in the summer. They would have shade and water (periodically changed to prevent it getting too hot), but may not always have air conditioning. Is it realistic to consider getting a Golden Retriever under such circumstances? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My husband has an adorable boy in Xishuangbanna, China, in the rainforest. He has had him since the end of November, and so far it has been just fine. But he does have air conditioning, and when he is done working there Tucker will come to the US.
There are several other Goldens in the area, although no air is tough!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Maybe you should give him an"fur cut" during summer? That could reduce their temperature.


----------



## GoldytoBe (Jan 24, 2015)

The life of Piper said:


> Maybe you should give him an"fur cut" during summer? That could reduce their temperature.


I read that that is REALLY bad for the dog. Thanks for the input. Thanks for the input, GoldenMum.  Much appreciated.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Some individuals do seem to do better with a hair cut or partial haircut (stomach only).

My experience has been that many healthy, adult dogs can do well with heat provided they have shade, water, and minimal exercise during that time. 

I will say that we have hot and humid weather (midwest USA) for periods of the summer - my dogs have done well - until they're old or ill (or younger puppies). My seniors have not handled heat as well. We don't have air conditioning at home and when we have had continual hot days I have to set out block of ice in front of a fan or take them to work all day (usually we go half days).


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

GoldytoBe said:


> Hello Goldies!
> I have been doing a bit of research about this but have not really found a proper answer so I am asking the experts! - can Goldens survive in extremely hot climates? I live in a place where the temperature can be at 110 degrees Fahrenheit for days in the summer. They would have shade and water (periodically changed to prevent it getting too hot), but may not always have air conditioning. Is it realistic to consider getting a Golden Retriever under such circumstances? Thanks for your help.


 
I would not put my Golden through that. That would be too hot for a Golden especially with the exercise that they would need too. A golden needs to be a golden with all the coat and exercise etc. You will make them miserable and you too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It gets into the 100's here in the summer and early autumn. We exercise at dawn and dusk. And if you insulate the house well enough, you can keep the inside reasonably cool even when it's 100+° outside. 

We delay A/C until the inside is 85-90° which typically only happens between 2-4pm. If you can keep the dog cool at those hours, I don't think it would be a problem. Fans at their level. Soaking them down and letting them air dry (provided hot spots aren't an issue). Frozen treats. Icy water bowls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It can be done, however, you'd want to make sure your dog is not left outside in the heat, they need to be kept inside in AC. They can get heat stroke if left out in those kinds of heat. 

The real feel temps here in the summer are in the 105-115 range. 
My two are only outside during the early morning hours and early evening. I only walk them at those times too, the pavement, sidewalk and sand at the beaches gets hot enough to burn their paw pads. 

My two spend majority of the time in the house in the Air conditioning during the summer. 
I've got tile in my bathrooms, they sleep on it during the summer. 

Goldens need their coats to protect their skin and it keeps them cooler. You can use a rake on them several times a week to get the undercoat.


----------



## GoldytoBe (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you all for your fantastic responses. I have decided to wait on getting one, as I do not think I am currently in a situation where I can properly care for a new member of the family in a dog. Perhaps one day. Thank you all again, and I hope to participate on the forum and soak up all of the tips I can get so that I'm ready when the day to get one finally comes.


----------

